# Circuit Genovia



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,


Starting to get everything together to build Circuit Genovia. It is going to be a small track on 2 inch Insulated Foam Board fully detailed. I'm going to be building it with my granddaughter Annie. She has shown a lot of interest in the cars in the garage so I said why not.


I am going to be using some of the techniques used by downtowndeco except it will be all foam boards. I want to fully detail it with removable scenery for the two different scale cars my standard TJET Grand Prixs and MEV GT Racers and RRR new Legendary GT series.


Here is the contractor that will be doing a lot of the work with me 












I got the Rail Zip, AFX track clips, ordered the reed switches and couple of the new 120 Ohm AFX Controllers. Got the lap top slicked with Trackmate on it and tested the interface box. Here is a look at the basic layout setting on the foam board.












I am making mockups of the pit area and scoring tower before I scratch build them. Here is a closer look at the pits.












Looks like the most expensive part will be the 1/43rd racing figures as I want to and quite a few to the pits and at least two spectator areas.


Its a fictional European country. I may have to even make up a car company for this country Genovia. The rear of the backside of the track will be elevated and slightly mountainous


I will be basing much of the scenery on these two YouTube videos


1958
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvIDfqP8pIU

1959 F2 Stirling Moss wins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykm-j6y0cLI




We get out the dremel and wire brush tomorrow and start  So stay tuned.


Having fun in Genovia


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

looks like fun heading your way!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Thanks, Rog.

What great videos - '50s Charade was such a beautiful racecourse. And plenty of inspirations for track scenery -- 

You probably have a few miscast formula car bodies that might be useful for this vignette.










And if the rear of the track is elevated, you can use period diecasts to recreate this wonderful parking area inside a hairpin.












> Looks like the most expensive part will be the 1/43rd racing figures as I want to and quite a few to the pits and at least two spectator areas..


You can probably save some money on figures by painting up inexpensive unpainted 1:48 (O scale) plastic figures from Model Power or Plasticville, or the ebay vendors for spectators - and maybe even modify them for pit crew. 

Take a bit of epoxy putty to sculpt the dress, hair and sunglasses onto a 1:48 figure, and you can have this classic Fifties pit queen.










I like the concept of interchangeable scenery for two different scales, depending on whether you're running standard T-jets or the larger-scale open-wheel racers on T-jet or slimline chassis. Perfectly practical on a small track like this one - and double the modeling fun.

Can't wait to see the "in progress" photos.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No pics but an update. Cleaned and put clips on all the track however I was 5 short 

Another problem cropped up I have a 2 inch gap so I will either have to franken a 2 inch straight or a 5 inch. Trying to figure out what would be the best long term. I think the two inch would be easier to stiffen and brace up plus I already have a pair of 3 inchers but would have to order some 6 inchers. Its a shame AFX doesn't make a 5 and 7 inch straight like aurora did.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Decide to see if I could reconfigure so I wouldn't have to franken a piece. I replaced the 9 1/4 inch curve on the back with two 6 1/8 and 3 inch straight. It looks good but I need some more clips which are on the way.












I placed some TJET Boxes and glue sticks an cardboard under the track to get a feel for raise portion. I like the height so far.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

liking the track already


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That is going to be nice.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bought some foam board at the Dollar Tree and found some pink foam insulation board in the attic.


Used the pink foam board as risers and cut the foam bard to go under the track. Decided to hot glue the foam and will silicone the track after the track is running smoothly. I got the inside lane working good but need a border to start testing the outside lane.


I had a hard time finding any cars that ran good its been so long since I raced on my track.












I also got some black foam board at the dollar tree. I will probably use it for the pit lane. I am going to redo it so its one continuous piece.

































Off to get some more hot glue sticks and some weather proofing to use a temporary outside lane border.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Found another Charade video from 1958 its an F2 race. Some different shots of the track

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-30Uhbosa0


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> Found another Charade video from 1958 its an F2 race. Some different shots of the track
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-30Uhbosa0


Ooh, thanks again.

I just _*love*_ those videos of Charade. I'm fascinated by the course - the beautiful setting, the way it just seems carved into the mountainside, the way it folds back on itself so you can see two or three different levels in a single view, the fresh black black asphalt when it was new in '58, with the dashed yellow center line like early HO sectional track - it's almost as though it was designed to be a heavily-scenicked home slotcar track.    

--D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wasn't sure about the yellow till I found an image of Stirling Moss going over the finish line and you see the yellow right next to the white. I found some nice shots of the Charade in 1966 in the movie Grand Prix. There is a valley behind the pits and the staging area is in a gulley off the first turn. One more great shot shows you the back wall of the pits looking in from the front.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Got a little more done on the track still testing track and smoothing it out. I installed the red switches but looks like my TrackMate interface bit the dust  So it will be a couple of weeks before I can fasten the track down I got my McMaster-Carr borders. I had put down some black weather stripping on the outside and added the stuff I ordered from McMaster-Carr on the inside. Here is a picture of both.












I like the McMaster-Carr best it fits perfect and is the right height. I ordered this


http://www.mcmaster.com/#93695k56/=10m59mb


I hope the white tape I bought will stick to the borders but I won't know until I make a decision on to paint or not to paint. 


My granddaughter Annie has built two TJETS from the junk box and is learning fast. I will be starting the pits next week then the scoring tower.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> I will be starting the pits next week...


Don't forget the single fire extinguisher that you can see hanging in the center of the front wall of every pit at Charade (unless it's covered up by the legs of all those girls sitting on the pit counter). And they vary in size and color from one pit to the next. The fire extinguishers, I mean; not the girls. 

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep I noticed that I will need 1/43 and 1/64 extinguishers. Also all around the track is a tall red shield shape that has a large fire extinguisher on wheels. That's going to be the hard one to find


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Its official Circuit Genovia is Kid Approved! Sensors are installed and working. I laid some more McMaster-Carr borders and am ready to lay the white and yellow lines then start on the scenery. My 3 year grandson Benjamin did his first slot car racing tonight racing an MEV Chaparral TJET against his sister Annie who had the TJET she built from the junk box a Ford Torino. Benjamin was beating her  And my 2 year old grandson August who has been in the garage with me every night watching me working on Genovia and tuning some TJETs that have been setting for a long time got real excited. 





















Anyone have any broken controllers or power supplies with the new AFX plugs. I want to make two drivers stations and wire up the adjustable power supply and the Trackmate shut off relay.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

got your plugs.
pm me your mailing addy.

the looks on those kids faces brings it all back and reminds me of the reason I got hooked too.
good on you for involving these children in a positive endeavor that will affect their memory forever


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I added tape to Circuit white and yellow. I have on spot on the track I will have to fill sand and paint.












Can anyone guess what I am modeling with the red and white car below?






















Time to start on the pits and figure out how I'm going to make the dirt berms. I'm going to glue and shape some pink foam for the hills.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa! I recognize that MG-A and Jaguar!

I think those are the first Ingaps I've seen on this board (or probably any other). Glad to meet someone else who likes those funky little old fellows. You and I seem to have a few things in common.

Oh, and Genovia is looking good, too.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A couple questions. In this photo I believe this is a Fire Extinguishing station. Would this a been a French Road station or one just set up for the race?












Next questions any ideas on an easy way to model the dirt berms around the Charade race track?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Roger,
I feel pretty certain the rolling extinguishers are corner-safety-station equipment belonging to the circuit. I didn't see any sheds nearby, so if they were everyday highway equipment, they would be left standing unguarded most of the time, and would soon disappear. I'm not so sure about the tall red tanklike things behind the officers.

Those extinguishers with the shovels and tools at the corner stations caught my eye also, and I snagged these screen grabs for reference when I first saw the videos. Maybe you can use them also. 




























Now you have to find the Gendarme figures. I'd guess 1:72 French Foreign Legion and early WWI French military figures would be the easiest starting point - they already have the kepi - and 1:72 is about right for Tjets.

Here are about half the poses in  in HaT's set of 1:72 Early WWI French Infantry.

 
The military details slice off the soft plastic figures easily with a sharp blade. You get four officers (the lower right guy) in the set that should be usable almost as-is - just slice off the sword scabbard (or is it a cane?) and maybe the bulges of the jodhpurs. I see a number of others in the set with poses that could work by removing the rifles, packs and coattails, and painting over the cross straps with the dark blue shirt color. No-one will notice them. This set should provide you with enough Gendarmes for the corners, the spectator areas and the pits. The poses are a little too active, but fortunately French police officers like to keep people back by stretching their arms out.

Here are some actual *1:72 Gendarmes*. Fairly pricey, but you wouldn't have to modify them, if that's a big issue.

Hasegawa's *USAF Ground Crew* has a wheeled extinguisher that might stand in (with a bit of modification). _*And*_ you get a guy with the right stance for a Gendarme (given a pistolectomy and change of headgear), plus a couple of drivers and spectators (with slight modifications), and a pit or corner crew or two with some pit-bits, as a bonus. In fact, doing a search for "Ground Crew" on Plastic Soldier Review will yield a fair number of potential pit crew. This set is hard plastic so you'll probably have to file or grind off any unwanted detail.

For the berms, I'd use the same pink foam that is holding up your roadbed. Trace the outline of the track (plus apron if any) onto it and cut out with a hot-wire cutter (if you have one) or a serrated steak knife to minimize foam fluff. Cut the angled face using the bottom edge as a guide, and smooth out any bad bumps. Apply spackling paste (flexible if you can find it). Let it partially set, and stipple with a stiff brush for texture. Let dry, then paint to final color(s) with craft acrylic paints. (If you tint the spackle with some of the acrylic paint before applying it and painting it, then it won't show a glaring patch of white if a flying car scratches or cracks the surface paint).

The haybale walls shouldn't be too difficult, either. You could probably make them as a single piece from strips of the same foam, with suitable roughening and lines pressed into the sides to indicate the individual bales.







]

As usual, looking forward to the next installment.:wave:

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Just noticed that you get *two* of the wheeled fire extinguishers (and the other pit-bits) in the Hasegawa ground crew. 

And I just figured out what to do with Ms. Air-Police - just paint her beret blue, add a yellow pom-pom, and make her a course official.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Worked on the track a little today and made a trip to the Arts and Crafts store. I'm making hay bales out of 1/4 Balsa Square Strips with white glue and crushed up Shredded Wheat. I also bout a foam wring and some tan foam square blocks from the flower arrangement section. I bought a piece of black foam board from the Wall-mart Market store the inside and outside are both black. I cut it to make a road off the Circuit. I made a cardboard template from a present box I bought at the Dollar Store.


Making hay bales 









Add some white glue to the sides










Spread it evenly on the sides.

Then dump into into the Shredded Wheat. The first time it did not look right because I did not crush it up fine enough.





























I glued some pieces of wood together to get double high hale bales. I haven't made them yet. Here is a picture of some on the track. Also you can see some of the tan foam blocks I shaped into a berm.










This picture is the foam ring I bought and cut into 8 pieces it matches up with a 6 1/8 pieces of track. I will have to see how it pints up. It pretty course.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Any progress on Genovia that we can get a peek at, Roger?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Nothing new have entertaining my grandson and get a few TJETS back up and running. I'm going to try some Woodland Scenic Foam Putty for the berms to see how it works. Since my grandson become so engrossed with the TJETS I have pondering how to make the scenery 2year old proof  I may have to build a simple oval with lego buildings for him. I ordered sever different sizes of standing figures from 1:150 to 00 to see how the sizes compare. I waiting on 2 more packages from china. I'll post some pictures when I get them all. I also found Fire Extinguishers and Crowd Control fencing at Shapeways.com I need the figures before I decide on what size I want. I also found some metal etching 1/72 crowd Control fencing on ebay. Once I get how I want to make the berms thinks should speed up.

I am very disappointed with the Grand Prix cars I haven't gotten one to run the way I would like. Now the skinny wheeled TJETs they have been a pleasure retune and get on the track I have an idea on how to make the Ferrari shown in the video and a Panhard Monopole so those will be the first two new bodies I make this year.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is photo of the side road I added.












And here is a long shot of the track on the kitchen table with two cars on autopilot for August.












I am waiting on some foam putty to see how it works for a berm. I have been researching woodland scenic's foam products to see what I can use


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The track is looking good, Roger. And the kiddo is pretty cute, too.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Got my crowd control fencing and have 3 of the 4 figure orders I placed. I got the OO , 1/87 and what was listed as 1/100. I'm still waiting on the 1/150. 


the picture below is what I want to model.














I plan on doing the crowd control fence and a couple rows of figures probably 1/87.


Then have a background photo of the stands behind them.


The crowd control fence I bought came from Shapeways 8 sections per order.












The far left is 1/100 next is 1/87 and the right is OO. There is not much difference in the 1/100 and 1/87. I will mix those together I have 100 of each. I am going to use the OO scale and some 1/87 in the pits. All of them will need repainting.


The 1/87 look too small compared to the reference photo but they are on a hill so it should look right. Looking for ideas to make the banners that hang on the fences. I was thinking some vinyl or bumper sticker material. 


Here is another picture.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The figures look like they should work good.The guy on the right may need a medic to take of the gun shot wound. lol.
>Tom<


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I built a mock up of the pits on foam board to see how it going to fit and use as guide when I start finishing off the landscaping.

I also detailed up a MEV GT Scarab that you see in pictures.



















Here is a shot of the end of the pits with an Aurora and Auto World GT40s and my grandson August checking them out up close and personal


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

roger which figures (its like the walking dead in ho) do you think would fit in the afx revematic grandstands?


vaBcHRog said:


> Got my crowd control fencing and have 3 of the 4 figure orders I placed. I got the OO , 1/87 and what was listed as 1/100. I'm still waiting on the 1/150.
> 
> 
> the picture below is what I want to model.
> ...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The seated ones will work. I will have to see if any of OO scale are seated and see what they look like. I think you can get a bag of 50 to 100 seated 1/87 for under $10.00 and sometimes under $5.00

Ill see if I can find a grandstand and put a few of the seated ones in it and get a photo.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> The seated ones will work. I will have to see if any of OO scale are seated and see what they look like. I think you can get a bag of 50 to 100 seated 1/87 for under $10.00 and sometimes under $5.00
> 
> Ill see if I can find a grandstand and put a few of the seated ones in it and get a photo.


rog if you can please add a source for these spectators here in the states,
thanks again!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.


vaBcHRog said:


> Looking for ideas to make the banners that hang on the fences. I was thinking some *vinyl or bumper sticker material*.


Bumper sticker stock is very stiff (or at least it used to be) and I'm afraid it will look like wooden signs. I thought that getting the loose banners to look right was an intertesting challenge, and I could use some myself, so I did an experiment, and was pleased with the results.

Try these, Roger. 










Save the image to your hard drive, then print it out on printer paper, and cut the banners out. The sags and tension wrinkles from the corners are printed on the image, but to make the banners look like they're rippling in the wind, you need to lightly bend and crumple them, curving the edges and corners in or out for the most realistic look.










Here is one, with some OO figures and some of the tiny Chinese sub-HO figures. Adjust the print size to get the dimensions you want. 

I printed these out at 85% from the original 200-dpi image file on 28-lb laser paper. You may need to reduce/enlarge them by some other amount, depending how your computer and printer interpret the internet file and what size figures you are matching them to.

I hope you find them useful.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I got some stuff at the craft store called Model Magic. I have the berms in place. Once the finish shrinking and hardening I will be ready to rough out most of the scenery.


I plan on using foam, crumpled news paper and plaster cloth over the berms and the hills an mountains. I will be added rock face to the right hand side of the track and the upper right hand corner where there is no berms. There will be hay bales on that corner with some cool shell billboards I made from the movie. On the left hand inside where there is no berm will be a dirt pull off that is shown in the movie with cars and trucks parked. The Modeling Magic does shrink some that's why you see the white filling gaps on the brown. For you dirt track folks they have some nice looking red clay and a darker brown than you see here 


Here is an aerial view




















Here is a close up of the berms with some cars.












I redrew the Pits made them 10% smaller and drew up the start of the scoring tower show in the 3rd movie. The plaster cloth is on order and on the way from Amazon. I have to work Saturday and hope to get everything roughed out by Monday.


I saw some excellent youtube videos' on finishing off the mountain/hill scenery


If anyone runs across a backdrop or back ground looking down from a mountain side upon a town or city I'm looking for one fro the left side of the track.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

You might have to buy two backgrounds, one with the mountain scenery, the other with appropriately-sized buildings - and cut and paste.

Or buildings scanned and printed by you to appropriate size.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Roger:
Would any of *these* work, if you printed them out large, and maybe trimmed the top and bottom?

You can do an image search for terms like:
Circuit de Charade
Charade, France
Clermont-ferrand
Saint-Genes-Champanelle
Auvergne

Find an image you like. Then do a reverse image search for other sizes and similar images. Pick the one you like that has adequate resolution, and test print it. Mount it to the backdrop. You might even be able to find the very scene you're trying to represent.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks I got a couple now I have to find a shot from the Grand Prix movies that shows the hill on last corner before the pits. There was excellent shot in the movie. I just remembered I have the DVD with all the extras. I will have to dig it out.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It a beautiful day here in Virginia Beach. Got the Honey Do's done and took the track in the back yard. I started working the scenery in the first turn with the plaster cloth I got.












I used junk mail flyers and a spray bottle to wet the crumpled up paper.


The only problem is the instruction say to keep the bumpy side up on the plaster cloth but I could not feel any difference.


I taped the track with painters tape to protect it. I should have completely taped the run off road. Oh well I needed an excuse to try the woodland scenic asphalt paint system 
































I am going to finish this end before I continue so I can evaluate the woodland scenic system for coloring and detailing. I plan on attaching a piece of foam board on the end with a back drop and want to work on a technique for combining them and transitioning scenes. I have a couple ideas I want to try and will get your opinions as I move along.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
'Twas a warm day down here, also... Could get used to it really easy...

The layout looks so good, Roger... Eager to see your scene-transition work...

John
.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I finally got the 1/150 figures. I also found some 1/64 figures I had. I added them to the crowd control fence group I have and took another picture for comparison. I may use the N scale on some mountains or hill spectators as the smaller size would give the hill a larger appearance.












I might be able to use the 1.64 scale as fire marshals. I will have to paint one up and see how it looks.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I worked on the track a little. Bought some cheap flat brown paint from Lowes and painted one side. I then went to Hobby Town and bought some Woodland Scenics Asphalt cover.color and some brown. I mixed some white glue with water and painted the berm then added the ground color. This is the first of a couple layers I will be adding. I'm going to cut and ad the back drop foam and temporarily add the background and try and match the flow and coloring. I used the asphalt to recover the turn off road.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at what I want to do for backdrops, Its just a matter of getting them to match up better.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Super nice, Roger... The turn-off road one is amazing (as they all are)...

John
.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Roger
Very nice. You learned what I did when I built 'The Beast'. Plaster cloth (acres and acres of it) is our friend!


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow... the beast sure is a beast! Looks super fun to run on.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I added a little more after supper tonight. This piece will have some rock faces. I going to get a mold and super light hydrocal from the hobby shop .


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Howdy everyone, time for an update. I went to Hobby Town and bought a couple rock molds and some Lightweight Hydrocal and some coloring tints all from Woodland Scenics.












I mixed the Hydrocal according to the instructions on the carton.


4 oz cold water to 10 ounces of Hydrocal


I put the water in a glass mixing cup and put into the freezer.


I poured the HYDROCAL into a paper bowl and used a casting table spoon to measure out 10 oz.












The directions said to pour the water over the Hydrocal and let it stand for 2 min before stirring. The guy at the store told me to follow the directions or the casting would crumble in my hands.












I sprayed the mold with water.












Then mixed the Hydrocal and pored it into the molds.












I did not demold until I came home from work the next day. I had to apply more pressure that I thought I would to get the rocks to pop out of the mold. I thought I might break them. The cool thing is if you break a piece off its just a small rock that can be used.


I then mixed up a small batch of HYDROCAL and used it to glue the rocks on. I sprayed the back of the rock and the place on the track where they were going to go with water then brushed Hydrocal on both places and pushed it down. I used my finger and a dry paint brush to smooth out the seams.












I let it dry for a couple days then mixed up the tints 16:1 for the burnt ocher and 32:1 for the black and yellow ocher.












I dabbed the ochers on with a q tip and a cheap paint brush for the black











If I get time I will be painting all the white with the flat brown latex I bought from Lowes


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

nice!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone.

I painted the section with the rocks brown a while back. I hadn't had tine to anymore. I had the track in the den setting on top a toy box letting Benjamin and August play with it. My wide brought me a white piece of the dirt berms from the inside that August tore So I decided to finish up the inside dirt berms and cover them with plaster strips. Then I painted them brown. Still have to add dirt to them then that green areas. Here is a look.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at August with his most favorite way to play with the track on video.



https://www.facebook.com/roger.corrie/videos/10209491083339437

Let me know which video link one works best


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> Let me know which video link one works best


Got the Photobucket one to work... 

But kept getting this on FB: *Sorry, this content isn't available right now*

.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Layed down some dirt on the inside and outside










Going to start adding some green and other colors this week end. I have to design out the right side of the track. I will probably rip up the asphalt from the pit area as I not happy with the height next to the track.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking real good!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Added a little more last night. It needs to be painted and some rocks added.











Here is what I am modeling this section on


----------

